
Eleventy – A simpler static site generator written in JavaScript - ingve
https://github.com/11ty/eleventy#eleventy-
======
Hedja
If the goal of this project is related to simplicity, the README makes it look
like anything but that.

~~~
happertiger
I know rite?

------
jamesgeck0
What makes it simpler?

------
jwilk
Simpler than what?

